# Incompatibilidad Jack Samsung con aparato de audio



## #Rovi (May 12, 2018)

Hola! Espero que me podáis iluminar, porque no entiendo del tema. Tengo un reproductor antiguo de audio que permite conectar móviles mediante el jack para reproducir música. El caso está en que reconoce móviles Apple pero no reconoce móviles Samsung. ¿Esto por qué puede ser? He intentado "engañar" al aparato en cuestión usando un cable adaptador básico (marca AIMA), pero no ha resultado. No sé si el problema está en que es un aparato antiguo (¿en este caso sería posible "engañar" usando algún tipo de adaptador?) o en que estoy usando un adaptador incompatible (¿en este caso que cables serían compatibles?). Agradecería mucho vuestra ayuda. Saludos!


----------



## Scooter (May 12, 2018)

No se como va conectado, pero compré unos auriculares que vinieron con un adapatador. Nunca lo usé.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 12, 2018)

Primero habría que averiguar cómo lo hace , si lo hace por algo en el cable o por algo en el teléfono cómo para poder emularlo . . .


----------



## elucches (May 12, 2018)

Según Wikipedia (Phone connector (audio) - Wikipedia) la diferencia estaría entre los Samsung de hace un tiempo, y los iPhone, en que el manguito en estos últimos es la conexión de micrófono y en los primeros es masa (y viceversa el segundo anillo).

Solo por ver si ayudo algo; no tuve de ninguna de esas marcas.


----------



## pandacba (May 12, 2018)

Marca y modelo del reproductor?


----------



## #Rovi (May 13, 2018)

Muchas gracias por vuestras aportaciones. En el caso que dice elucches, usando un cable adaptador se podría arreglar? Yo he usado uno pero no me ha resultado, quizás es por la marca. O por el contrario no habría ninguna solución posible?


----------



## elucches (May 13, 2018)

A juzgar por lo leído, un cable que tenga un solo anillo (o sea, un plug TRS) en el extremo del teléfono, debería andar. Para el teléfono sería como conectar un auricular común, es decir sin micrófono.
Digo algo así





o algo así





 según qué entrada tenga el amplificador.
(¿O estoy orinando fuera del recipiente y es justamente eso lo que no funciona?)


----------



## pandacba (May 14, 2018)

Si no pones datos, fotos, nada que nos sirva de referencia de donde queres que saquemos una respuesta?


----------



## #Rovi (May 18, 2018)

Hola de nuevo, disculpar que no os haya respondido antes. Agradeceros nuevamente vuestra ayuda e interés. Perdonar porque ciertamente tendría que haberos adjuntado fotos, ahora lo hago. La foto en cuestión tiene el cable verde (que es el que detecta algunos móviles, como por ejemplo IPhone, mientras que otros no, como es el caso de Samsung) y el cable adaptador blanco (que es el que he usado para intentar "engañar" al otro cable y que me detectase el móvil Samsung, lo cual no ha resultado)


----------



## pandacba (May 18, 2018)

Es lo que me imaginaba, fijate en los plug uno es el clásico de tres vías y el otro es el de 4Vias(agrega MiC) 
Los jack para los primeros, son incompatibles con los plug del segundo y los jack del segundo son incompatibles con el primer plug
Tenes que saber primero que jack tiene el equipo y luego proceder


----------



## #Rovi (May 19, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Es lo que me imaginaba, fijate en los plug uno es el clásico de tres vías y el otro es el de 4Vias(agrega MiC)
> Los jack para los primeros, son incompatibles con los plug del segundo y los jack del segundo son incompatibles con el primer plug
> Tenes que saber primero que jack tiene el equipo y luego proceder




Entonces no puedo arreglarlo en ningún caso, porque si el Jack directamente no me funciona al conectarlo al móvil Samsung y me dices que ese adaptador es incompatible por tener distintas vías no puedo hacer nada. La única seria cambiar el cable principal


----------



## pandacba (May 19, 2018)

Tendrías que armarte el cable con uno común de un lado y con el otro el de el 4 cables y conectar cada uno como corresponde


----------



## #Rovi (May 19, 2018)

Vale, muchísimas gracias por la ayuda. Veré como me las arreglo para conseguir un modelo de cable así, nunca los he visto


----------



## pandacba (May 19, 2018)

Posiblemente debas armarlo tu mismo


----------



## #Rovi (May 20, 2018)

Muchísimas GRACIAS por toda la ayuda de verdad.


----------

